# Hard boil eggs yes or no ???



## lightwt44 (Apr 6, 2014)

Is it okay to eat a whole hard-boiled egg for quick and fast on the go I start my shredding process Monday tomorrow I don't know what my diet looks like my trainer has not given it to me yet but I see a lot of bodybuilders eating hard-boiled eggs  all the time is that okay because of the yoke cholesterol but it has a good fat doesn't help


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 6, 2014)

you should wait for your diet from your trainer and you shouldn't be deferring from what he gives you, that's what you are paying him for 

as for the eggs, no there isn't anything wrong with eating them in general


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 6, 2014)

Unless you have an allergy there's no harm in eating some eggs.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 6, 2014)

It is ok. In fact they are very good for you...the yolk of course depending on the diet you will be on. Eat them now and say you didn't know later. If you're that worried about the yolk, toss it out. One or two yolks isn't the end the world tho


----------



## Yaya (Apr 6, 2014)

Yes..eating eggs are fine on the go


----------



## lightwt44 (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks guys


----------



## deejeff442 (Apr 6, 2014)

I have 30 hens so I always eat alot of eggs around 6 to 12 a day.i am always on the lean side.of course mine are fresh from the hen not the pastureized tasteless store bought


----------



## stonetag (Apr 7, 2014)

My wife has a bunch of banny hens running around that lay some beautiful brown eggs, so needless to say, eggs are "what's for dinner", and lunch, and breakfast, and snacks, etc. lol


----------



## italian1 (Apr 7, 2014)

Lmao. My wife did same thing. Bought a bunch of baby chicks because they were cute and the kids loved  them. They grew up in no time and chased my kids around the yard because they were terrified of them. Lol. Anyway we had eggs for every meal also. It's a bitch when they stop laying eggs though. Then the chickens are just a pain in the ass.


----------



## stonetag (Apr 8, 2014)

italian1 said:


> Lmao. My wife did same thing. Bought a bunch of baby chicks because they were cute and the kids loved  them. They grew up in no time and chased my kids around the yard because they were terrified of them. Lol. Anyway we had eggs for every meal also. It's a bitch when they stop laying eggs though. Then the chickens are just a pain in the ass.


Yep eggs are great, honestly brother...making sure my wife isn't looking...I'm sick to fuking death of eggs! If I could only just have them a couple times a week, it would be cool, but she thinks I absolutely love them(which I did), and she enjoys using them in every damn recipe on the planet. I don't have the heart, or maybe the balls to tell her otherwise. Ahhhhh! lol


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 8, 2014)

Eggs are good....Even raw


----------



## Lt. Aldo Raine (Apr 8, 2014)

I eat them all the time. Have you guys seen those bags of perfectly packaged boiled eggs from costco? Theres about 32 of them per package for cheap.


----------



## deejeff442 (Apr 8, 2014)

My friend at the gym eats those already boiled eggs.i get 12 to 18 eggs a day from my coop.now we have 6 ducks and 5 geese.they arent laying yet but from what I have read they are more nutritious than chicken eggs


----------

